# Hi everyone. Newbie here from the Philippines who needs your expert advice.



## softflowerboy (Jun 15, 2020)

I started fabricating my own smoker in our yard a week ago but my problem is to where to source out my firewood and where to buy a reliable thermometer/ temp gauge? Since oak/ hickory supply is inconsistently available and a lot more expensive than the locally available wood here, it would be more sustainable to discover some firewood alternative here.  Hope someone could help me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2020)

Below is a list of common Smoking Wood. Is anything you have locally listed?...JJ






						Guide For Woods Used To Smoke Food
					

Here is a list that is not complete, but informative none the less. Courtesy of Dionysus....  Reference guide for Woods used to Smoke Food   ACACIA - these trees are in the same family as mesquite. When burned in a smoker, acacia has a flavor...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

